# What about desserts? Favorites?



## KCowTown (Dec 1, 2017)

Just wanting to try some new things, gonna do pizza tonight and was hoping a dessert. Smoked apple pie? Am i officially off the rails?? Ha


----------



## oldthymer (Dec 1, 2017)

One night I hollowed some apples and mashed the insides with some vanilla and cinnamon and smoked them after reassembling the apples.  It was basically twice baked apples instead of potatoes.  After about 10-15 minutes I put a bit of butter on each and wrapped them in foil and continued the cook until they were soft.  I used bourbon barrel chucks at around 275-300.

Another night I did pretty much the sale thing but with an acorn squash.

Now, not everybody liked them but I thought they were divine.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 1, 2017)

I've never thought of making a dessert in my smoker.  I just looked through my personal recipe book on desserts, and none of the 77 recipes jumped off the page to say "try me in the smoker."  I have made spiced apples, pears, and pineapples on the grill as side dishes.  Did them separately at different times.  Might have to try all three together, topped with whipped cream, now that I've written it. I'd do them on the grill, not the smoker though.


----------



## oddegan (Dec 1, 2017)

I've done peach halves and then filled them with ricotta and drizzled on honey. That turned out well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2017)

Well this one has nothing to do with the smoker, but I guarantee it will wow your guests!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/kahlua-klondike-ice-cream-cake.254110/
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 1, 2017)

Every time I'm on here I check for new deserts to try.
Thought I had a winner recipe to post this week but it turned out just mediocre. 
Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 1, 2017)

Okay, since this is the holidays, and my wife made her Pumpkin Pie for Thanksgiving, I'm craving my Sweet Potato Pie. Its not exactly on a diet I'm following, but neither was the Pumpkin Pie.

I know that Sweet Potato Pie recipes go back generations in the South, and any changes are grounds for another Civil War.  That said, I was never given a Sweet Potato Pie recipe, so I futzed with several until I came up with my own.

The greatest compliment I ever received for my cooking was from a retired chef and successful restaurant owner.  I had taken four sweet potato pies to a Thanksgiving pot luck he hosted for about 60-70 people.  I noticed after dinner, as people were lining up for dessert, one pie was missing.  I asked him about it and he said, "I took one bite and confiscated one pie for myself.  That's the best sweet potato pie I've ever tasted.  I want the recipe.  He got it.  Now you have it too.

My wife makes crusts.  I never have.  So you can use frozen pie crust if you are like me, make a couple yourself, or find a lovely Texan wife who makes her own fantastic crusts, like I did.

I tried to upload a pic of the pie, but kept getting an error.  Interesting.

*Ray's Favorite Sweet Potato Pie Recipe*

I’ve loved sweet potato pie ever since tasting my first one when I lived in Tennessee as a teenager.  I actually prefer sweet potato pie over pumpkin because it tastes lighter, blends the spices on the tongue easier, and has a smoother consistency. Over the years I combined several recipes, and recently one mistake, to create my favorite recipe below.

Now this pie is not an exact science like a lot of baked goods so don't sweat the small stuff.  The sweetness of the yams and potatoes will cause the pie to taste a little different each time you make it.  I've cooked it years when the yams and potatoes were almost sugar sweet and years when they were rather bland.  The variance adds to the adventure.

In previous versions of this recipe I weighed out a specific amount of potato to use.  No longer, and that's the result of a mistake I made that ended up improving on the recipe.  When I made the mistake I engaged my bonehead and forgot to weigh the potato butter mixture, dumping all the other ingredients in the mixing bowl with ALL the potatoes.  To compensate I made on the fly adjustments, which have been incorporated in the recipe below.  My wife and I both loved the result!  I got two VERY full deep dish pie crusts and a small casserole dish of custard out of the mixture.

*Ingredients*
1 medium garnet yam (necessary for color)
4 medium sweet potatoes (the yellowish ones)
1 cup real butter (two sticks), softened to room temperature.
1 cup white sugar
1 cup brown sugar
1 1/4 cup canned evaporated milk
4 extra large eggs (or 5 large eggs)
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
3/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp ground ginger (rounded so it is a little more than 1/4 tsp)
1/2 lemon juiced or 1 1/2 Tbs of juice.  You can use 2 Tbs too if you like the lemon flavor.
2 Tbs flour
2 Tbs vanilla extract, homemade is best
2 deep dish (9 inch) unbaked pie crusts.

*Preparation*

1. Preheat oven to 350°F.

2. Clean the yam and potatoes then boil whole in skin for 20-30 minutes, or until done. Run cold water over the potatoes and remove the skin. It should fall right off.  Remove any areas of the potatoes that are discolored.

3. Break apart the potatoes in a large mixing bowl. Add butter and mix well with mixer until very smooth.  You can put this covered in the refrigerator overnight and continue the next day if time is a constraint.   The yam is necessary to give the potato mixture a beautiful color.  Do not use all yams or all sweet potatoes; the color will be too red (all yams) or too yellowish-white (all sweet potatoes).  The one yam gives it a color very much like pumpkin pie.

4. Stir in sugars, milk, eggs, spices, vanilla, lemon juice, and flour. Beat on medium speed until mixture is smooth. Mixture is NOT runny like a pumpkin pie recipe.  Pour filling evenly into the unbaked, frozen pie crusts and any extra into a 6x6 casserole dish.

*Cooking*

1. Bake at 350°F for 55 to 90 minutes, or until butter knife in the center of the pie is clean.  Put pies in oven at 2 and 8 o’clock positions on the same shelf so heat will evenly flow in the oven.  Set timer initially at 45 minutes then put crust protectors on the pie.  Then add another 10 minutes and check for doneness.  Add 5-10 increments depending on your stove.

2. When finished the pie should have a slightly browned color and a knife comes out clean.  The pie will puff up like a soufflé while cooking and then will sink down as it cools.

3. Allow to cool, cover with plastic wrap, then chill in the refrigerator overnight.  Cut and serve.  Chilling the pie is important.  The lemon can overpower the pie otherwise.

4. If you do not want a pie you can do everything the same and cook uncovered in a glass 9 x 9 casserole dish to make a sweet potato custard.  One casserole dish easily holds the custard of two pies.

View media item 553397


----------



## mosparky (Dec 1, 2017)

Not real big on desserts myself. The way my mind works, if I have room for dessert, I got room for more BBQ. Not even a close call.


----------



## KCowTown (Dec 7, 2017)

Awesome guys, appreciate all the advice and help/tips


----------

